# At what age do women hit the wall?



## Vivacious (Jul 17, 2020)

A lot of people have differentiating answers so I was curious


----------



## Banditotron (Jul 17, 2020)

They hit the wall swerving to avoid your ugly mug


----------



## JektheDumbass (Jul 17, 2020)

Depends on genetics and lifestyle.  I've met women in their 60's that I would plow without hesitation, and I've seen methed out bitches in their 20s that make my penis try to retract back into my body.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jul 17, 2020)

15


----------



## beautiful person (Jul 17, 2020)

Do men hit the wall


----------



## JektheDumbass (Jul 17, 2020)

beautiful person said:


> Do men hit the wall


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Jul 17, 2020)

beautiful person said:


> Do men hit the wall



When their bank account reads $0


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Jul 17, 2020)

beautiful person said:


> Do men hit the wall


Much like women it depends a lot on the individual. Usually men that hit the wall turn into your average grill jockey body type. Beer gut, thin to no hair, slouchy.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 17, 2020)

fertility starts declining after ~30 i think, and hits zero usually between 40 and 45, so i'd say 45 is a hard upper limit for the wall.

other than that, it's pretty subjective. in my eyes, a 20 year old with a double digit number of exes is already way past the wall, while a 30 year old with good character and decency can still be far away from it.



beautiful person said:


> Do men hit the wall


biologically, no.
in practical terms, they absolutely do, but it's more situational because of how much their value depends on social status.


----------



## RA-5C Vigilante (Jul 17, 2020)

I'd still hit Sigourney Weaver, so not every woman hits the wall at the same time.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jul 17, 2020)

RA-5C Vigilante said:


> I'd still hit Sigourney Weaver, so not every woman hits the wall at the same time.


Best waifu


----------



## CatParty (Jul 17, 2020)

Incel threads are great


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jul 17, 2020)

Well according to @BoxerShorts47 , some girls hit the wall before their 18th birthday.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Jul 17, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> biologically, no.



If you're referring to the very outdated idea that it doesn't matter what age men have children at, I have some bad news for you. It's not just autism either, it's bad news all around.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Right before @Vivacious gets undressed.


----------



## The Real SVP (Jul 17, 2020)

17


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 17, 2020)

Disgruntled Pupper said:


> If you're referring to the very outdated idea that it doesn't matter what age men have children at, I have some bad news for you. It's not just autism either, it's bad news all around.


not a wall though
some old geezer could still father children at age 80. higher rate of complications, sure, also probably erectile dysfunction lol, but in principle it still works.
doesn't work that way for women. once menopause (the final wall) hits, it's over for good.


----------



## Kenobi (Jul 17, 2020)

Armoured skeptic has dictated it to be 29
So its the only right answer!


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 17, 2020)

I always thought it was between 35-40.
But sometimes there are certain exceptions to some women in that age range who do look younger than they are at that age range. You just have to be mindful on where you look.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 17, 2020)

Men are the wall.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Jul 17, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> not a wall though
> some old geezer could still father children at age 80. higher rate of complications, sure, also probably erectile dysfunction lol, but in principle it still works.
> doesn't work that way for women. once menopause (the final wall) hits, it's over for good.



Fair enough. Still would strongly recommend against anyone having kids at 80 though.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 17, 2020)

Disgruntled Pupper said:


> Fair enough. Still would strongly recommend against anyone having kids at 80 though.


oh yeah having kids at old age is always a terrible idea
not just because genetic risks (those are increased, but overall still very small) but mainly because of social and family situation. old parents means they are low energy and out of touch, which means a miserable time for the children. also it means the kids probably don't get to have grandparents at all, which sucks. and of course it means the kids will straight up lose their parents entirely very early in life. like, imagine your dad dies when you're 12 and your mom develops fucking alzheimers when you're 14. absolute nightmare fuel.


----------



## MrTroll (Jul 17, 2020)

A woman who can cook and clean never truly hits the wall.

For those who can't, about 22.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 17, 2020)

OP smashed his head on his wall.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jul 17, 2020)

OP posts on /r9k/


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Jul 17, 2020)

12


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

Depends on the ethnicity. Russia has a disproportionate number of 8s, 9s, and 10s, but they tend to rapidly morph into hideous babushkas by 40.

American women have a much smoother curve into hagdom.

Black don't crack, but sheboons are ugly to begin with, aside from a small handful of light-skinned, white-acting ones. Indian women are similar.

British women are born ugly and die ugly.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jul 17, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> oh yeah having kids at old age is always a terrible idea
> not just because genetic risks (those are increased, but overall still very small) but mainly because of social and family situation. old parents means they are low energy and out of touch, which means a miserable time for the children. also it means the kids probably don't get to have grandparents at all, which sucks. and of course it means the kids will straight up lose their parents entirely very early in life. like, imagine your dad dies when you're 12 and your mom develops fucking alzheimers when you're 14. absolute nightmare fuel.


Big disagree, I read the Bible and Abraham was having kids into the 100s. There's nothing wrong with having kids in old age especially if you had kids before that can look after your younger kids.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Jul 17, 2020)

In case people don't know what the wall actually is:


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Jul 17, 2020)

OP loves penis


----------



## Mambamia (Jul 17, 2020)

Depends on their genes. 30 to 35 usually. 20 if they're russian.


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 17, 2020)

25?


----------



## Underestimated Nutria (Jul 17, 2020)

I remember that when I was fifteen, I thought that the bloom was distinctly beginning to fade at 20, and 25 would put us in decidedly old hag territory.  And I was more or less gay then -- so not biased.  Somehow though, when I reached twenty, whatever it was I saw - or didn't see - in 25 year old women was no longer there.  Usually a 25 year old doesn't have much in the way of signs of aging except a little less fat and collagen in the face causing a slightly less neotenic look.  You don't see it consciously even if you're looking for it, but something in your lizard brain notices a little periorbital recession and the slightly smaller malar fat pads giving a flatter look, which is particularly unattractive in people like me who are slavic and unfortunately thereby already with a tendency to be facially potato-challenged (if you don't know what I'm talking about, Google it -- slavic cheekbones are for the most part too low and too flat to look good, and if one makes the mistake of even gaining even 30 pounds of fat one finds that one's face becomes basically a featureless terrain with two eyes ... ). 

I've met a lot of men who like their women to be younger than them even if it's only by a day, and legitimately get creeped out by older women.  I don't know why but women who are younger than us don't have their signs of aging register in our brains with a panicked message of "Horror!  Do not fuck!"  And as silly as it sounds, the age at which I think women still retain their attractiveness literally increases by about a year every year, and at my birthday.  The psychology of it is weird, for sure.

It seems to be different with respect to men, oddly.  My boyfriend is a few years older than me and I love the signs of wear he earned as he made one accomplishment after another in the game of life: if he had a smooth face, he wouldn't have had the time to have become the person he is.


----------



## Picklechu (Jul 18, 2020)

According to the esteemed philosophers Bowling for Soup, Debbie hit the wall in 2004. If her dreams went out the door when she turned 24, and she's still preoccupied with 1985, it's reasonable to assume that 1985 is also the year that Debbie turned 24. Therefore, it is likely that Debbie was 43 at the time she hit the wall. Debbie is a woman. Ergo women hit the wall at 43.


----------



## 2021Murder (Jul 18, 2020)

depends on ethnicity and family background, but basically women need to start exercising and get used to dieting by 30. if they do then they can keep their figure the rest of their life, their face will turn to shit without some work/cosmetics by 40 though.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 18, 2020)

-.75


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jul 18, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> Well according to @BoxerShorts47 , some girls hit the wall before their 18th birthday.


100% correct. That's why many modeling agencies use high school age women.


----------



## Wraith (Jul 18, 2020)

beautiful person said:


> Do men hit the wall


No, they don't have to. Their women in their lives drive them up the wall instead.


----------



## mellifluous (Jul 18, 2020)

It's interesting that in these discussions, the effect of aging on appearance is brought into it, even though _men also age. _So, men are entitled to young, hot women even when the hair on their head has vanished and started sprouting from their ears and their balls are dragging on the floor, but after forty at the latest, women are considered unworthy of a man's attention? Because...they don't have a Y chromosone?

Incels, man. Spout this shit and then act bewildered that women want nothing to do with them. Could it be because they're a sexist POS? No, no, of course not, it's just them damn women and their obsession with chads.


----------



## LazloChalos (Jul 18, 2020)

Varying degrees of wall hurdles, and each wall's severity is up to the beholder.

I will say that when they start opting for short hairstyles is a decent warning sign that they are no longer keeping up appareances and will activate bitch mode more often.

Short hair = romance is over.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Jul 18, 2020)

A classy woman can more or less avoid hitting the wall entirely and get a new charm to her but she has to really work at it. Same for dudes in most cases too.


----------



## Junkail (Jul 18, 2020)

Is this actually a honeypot thread specifically for boxershorts47?


----------



## queerape (Jul 18, 2020)

It depends how old you are. A 30 year old seems ancient when you’re 20, but a spring chicken when you’re 40.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jul 18, 2020)

According to @Senior Lexmechanic  if they are older than 14 they dont serve a purpouse no more


----------



## Damien Thorne (Jul 18, 2020)

I would love to sic Betty White on the OP.  She could kick his ass easily.


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Jul 19, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> Big disagree, I read the Bible and Abraham was having kids into the 100s. There's nothing wrong with having kids in old age especially if you had kids before that can look after your younger kids.



And Sarah was 90+. 
Having children in old age works out well for women too


----------



## Junkail (Jul 19, 2020)

LazloChalos said:


> Varying degrees of wall hurdles, and each wall's severity is up to the beholder.
> 
> I will say that when they start opting for short hairstyles is a decent warning sign that they are no longer keeping up appareances and will activate bitch mode more often.
> 
> Short hair = romance is over.


My sister and cousins all cut their hair for Locks of Love. Now what's wrong with that?


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Jul 19, 2020)

mellifluous said:


> It's interesting that in these discussions, the effect of aging on appearance is brought into it, even though _men also age. _So, men are entitled to young, hot women even when the hair on their head has vanished and started sprouting from their ears and their balls are dragging on the floor, but after forty at the latest, women are considered unworthy of a man's attention? Because...they don't have a Y chromosone?
> 
> Incels, man. Spout this shit and then act bewildered that women want nothing to do with them. Could it be because they're a sexist POS? No, no, of course not, it's just them damn women and their obsession with chads.



Well said!  Double standards against women are 100% sexism. 
Only a misogynist would dehumanize women for aging!


----------



## Happy Fish (Jul 19, 2020)

Depends on the woman. Some much later than the choices given. Others, well, let's not be too mean.


----------



## FuckedUp (Jul 19, 2020)

mellifluous said:


> It's interesting that in these discussions, the effect of aging on appearance is brought into it, even though _men also age. _So, men are entitled to young, hot women even when the hair on their head has vanished and started sprouting from their ears and their balls are dragging on the floor, but after forty at the latest, women are considered unworthy of a man's attention? Because...they don't have a Y chromosone?
> 
> Incels, man. Spout this shit and then act bewildered that women want nothing to do with them. Could it be because they're a sexist POS? No, no, of course not, it's just them damn women and their obsession with chads.


Where in this thread are people saying women can't judge men by their age?


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 19, 2020)

The minute they open their mouth


----------



## Likeigod (Jul 19, 2020)

mexican girls go straight from 19 to 40yo


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Jul 19, 2020)

Hit the wall as in no longer attractive? Dear lord there are legit GILFs out there.

Beauty tends to decline by your early 30s though. One thing you have to keep in mind is that female attractiveness is deceptive thanks to makeup.


----------



## cuddle striker (Jul 19, 2020)

I feel like at any moment op is about to bust out telomere math at us.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Jul 19, 2020)

mellifluous said:


> It's interesting that in these discussions, the effect of aging on appearance is brought into it, even though _men also age. _So, men are entitled to young, hot women even when the hair on their head has vanished and started sprouting from their ears and their balls are dragging on the floor, but after forty at the latest, women are considered unworthy of a man's attention? Because...they don't have a Y chromosone?
> 
> Incels, man. Spout this shit and then act bewildered that women want nothing to do with them. Could it be because they're a sexist POS? No, no, of course not, it's just them damn women and their obsession with chads.


You have never interacted with women, have you?


----------



## CatParty (Jul 19, 2020)

Who are some hot 70+ women


----------



## Seed Pod Tits (Jul 19, 2020)

CatParty said:


> Who are some hot 70+ women


 
Helen Mirren? This is 2017 so she'd be just 70/71.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 19, 2020)

Seed Pod Tits said:


> View attachment 1458396
> Helen Mirren? This is 2017 so she'd be just 70/71.


I got Elvira and Dolly Parton


----------



## Getting tard comed (Jul 19, 2020)

mellifluous said:


> It's interesting that in these discussions, the effect of aging on appearance is brought into it, even though _men also age. _So, men are entitled to young, hot women even when the hair on their head has vanished and started sprouting from their ears and their balls are dragging on the floor, but after forty at the latest, women are considered unworthy of a man's attention? Because...they don't have a Y chromosone?
> 
> Incels, man. Spout this shit and then act bewildered that women want nothing to do with them. Could it be because they're a sexist POS? No, no, of course not, it's just them damn women and their obsession with chads.


It's almost like men and women aren't looking for the same things in a romantic partner, and value physical attractiveness differently.


----------



## Seed Pod Tits (Jul 19, 2020)

CatParty said:


> I got Elvira and Dolly Parton


Just googled Elvira she is looking great. I'd say it is the hair and cheekbones but a similar combo hasn't helped Cher.


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Jul 19, 2020)

All women are beautiful and it's insulting that you're all judging them because of their physical appearance and age.

As long as they can make sandwiches and try not to talk about anything else then they're still wonderful in my eyes. After that though, send the tramps to the graveyard.

But to be serious, Arab women hit the wall they moment their father starts taking offers from prospective husbands and puts the burqa on them since they can't see where they're going.  So about 8 years old for them?


----------



## Likeigod (Jul 19, 2020)

CatParty said:


> Who are some hot 70+ women





Seed Pod Tits said:


> View attachment 1458396
> Helen Mirren? This is 2017 so she'd be just 70/71.





CatParty said:


> I got Elvira and Dolly Parton


Bruh


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Jul 19, 2020)

Seed Pod Tits said:


> View attachment 1458396
> Helen Mirren? This is 2017 so she'd be just 70/71.


What the fuck. Stop posting skeletors.

How many old dude you see fucking some 20 old broad compared to say old hags fucking hot studs.

Yeah.

Get fucked bitches.

Seriously though. Not hard to fuck bitches.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 19, 2020)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> What the fuck. Stop posting skeletors.
> 
> How many old dude you see fucking some 20 old broad compared to say old hags fucking hot studs.
> 
> ...


I only like heroin chic or athelitic bodytype bitches when my bi mode kicks in. Idk why but tall flat tits and very skinny body gets me off.


----------



## Banditotron (Jul 19, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I only like heroin chic or athelitic bodytype bitches when my bi mode kicks in. Idk why but tall flat tits and very skinny body gets me off.


Based lesbo (no gold star)


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Jul 19, 2020)

Biologically 35. Having kids beyond that age is far too risky, hell above 30 is rolling the dice. Every kid I've ever known born to 30+ parents has at least one mental issue of some kind, sometimes minor, but the pattern is there. 

Attractiveness is an entirely different ball game. Physical attributes matter less the older you get, and a good personality goes a long way. Everything on humans gets flabby and soft as you get older. Staying fit also helps delay the effects a lot.


----------



## Otterly (Jul 19, 2020)

DNA_JACKED said:


> Biologically 35. Having kids beyond that age is far too risky, hell above 30 is rolling the dice.


   It’s not so bad until you hit 40. The data on fertility drop is based on some random French peasants from over 300 years ago. You’re still 80% ish likely to get knocked up in a year at that age.  You’re still more likely to have a healthy kid than not in your mid thirties. The risks start stacking up but they’re fairly small to begin with so it’s not until late 30s on you start getting significant risks and lower fertility. I think back in the day you’d just have kids until you wore out. Nowadays in wealthy areas the mean age of first time mums is really high.


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Jul 19, 2020)

Most women i know IRL over 28 look gammy. 

If we talking the wide world and the cult of celebrity - prob like 40.


----------



## Seed Pod Tits (Jul 19, 2020)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> What the fuck. Stop posting skeletors.
> 
> How many old dude you see fucking some 20 old broad compared to say old hags fucking hot studs.
> 
> ...


how many of those 20 year old chicks are not so attracted to the old dude and are in it for something other than looks? old dudes want young pussy so you see that. older women generally not interested in being dicked down by 20 year olds. it's not the done thing and they don't have to prove their femininity and success with a stud on their arm. plus no viagra for ladies afaik, possible fire hazard.


----------



## nukes (Jul 19, 2020)

You can look very attractive even at an old age. Wear sunscreen, take decent care of yourself (exercise, healthy diet and sleeping schedule). If you start all of this when you’re younger then you won’t have to worry about this stuff for a long time. 

Fertility wise, maybe 40, but most of the time when people use the term “hit the wall” it’s referring to when women age and start to look unattractive.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 19, 2020)

Banditotron said:


> Based lesbo (no gold star)


I'm sorry but fake plastic ass doesn't turn me on.


----------



## LazloChalos (Jul 19, 2020)

Junkail said:


> My sister and cousins all cut their hair for Locks of Love. Now what's wrong with that?


That is a good reason, what I am getting at is when they do it because of lazyness, similar to when they suddenly stop exercising as soon as the relationship becomes steady. It just shouts "I only did this to get a man, now that I have one I can let myself go"


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 19, 2020)

LazloChalos said:


> That is a good reason, what I am getting at is when they do it because of lazyness, similar to when they suddenly stop exercising as soon as the relationship becomes steady. It just shouts "I only did this to get a man, now that I have one I can let myself go"


bitch do you not get how hard it is to upkeep long hair? like literally when I had long hair it took me almost an hour of combing and styling. and that's on top of make up and other various beauty routines.


----------



## LazloChalos (Jul 19, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> bitch do you not get how hard it is to upkeep long hair? like literally when I had long hair it took me almost an hour of combing and styling. and that's on top of make up and other various beauty routines.


Grooming, hygiene and attractiveness takes effort, don't get mad at me because I have some standards.


----------



## Likeigod (Jul 19, 2020)

Sonicpoo said:


> Most women i know IRL over 28 look gammy.
> 
> If we talking the wide world and the cult of celebrity - prob like 40.


That's from all the children they sacrifice


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 19, 2020)

LazloChalos said:


> Grooming, hygiene and attractiveness takes effort, don't get mad at me because I have some standards.


yeah but when a routine takes 3 hours you got problems, and not everyone can grow long luscious locks. besides there's nothing wrong with a nice layered cut back it's even better on those with fine hair.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 19, 2020)

LazloChalos said:


> Grooming, hygiene and attractiveness takes effort, don't get mad at me because I have some standards.


yeah but when a routine takes 3 hours you got problems, and not everyone can grow long luscious locks. besides there's nothing wrong with a nice layered cut back it's even better on those with fine hair. I literally spend more on make up and skin care because those are the things I can work with.


----------



## Nick Gars (Jul 19, 2020)

Biologically, around 40. Women older than that can still be amazing though, plus they don't come with all the bs younger women do.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Jul 19, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> oh yeah having kids at old age is always a terrible idea
> not just because genetic risks (those are increased, but overall still very small) but mainly because of social and family situation. old parents means they are low energy and out of touch, which means a miserable time for the children. also it means the kids probably don't get to have grandparents at all, which sucks. and of course it means the kids will straight up lose their parents entirely very early in life. like, imagine your dad dies when you're 12 and your mom develops fucking alzheimers when you're 14. absolute nightmare fuel.



It's also true that older parents tend to be more wealthy and financially stable than those in their mid 20's, but on a lot of cases sadly that only means buying little Tommy a smartphone and some videogames to cover up his autism and stop bothering mommy and daddy.


----------



## Junkail (Jul 19, 2020)

LazloChalos said:


> That is a good reason, what I am getting at is when they do it because of lazyness, similar to when they suddenly stop exercising as soon as the relationship becomes steady. It just shouts "I only did this to get a man, now that I have one I can let myself go"


How would you know a short-haired woman is letting herself go just by looking at a stranger on the street? Would you say the same thing for a man? Women, like men, have their preferences for their own bodies too.




FuckedUp said:


> Where in this thread are people saying women can't judge men by their age?


I think they're referring to this post:


melty said:


> 25?
> View attachment 1455609


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Jul 20, 2020)

Seed Pod Tits said:


> how many of those 20 year old chicks are not so attracted to the old dude and are in it for something other than looks? old dudes want young pussy so you see that. older women generally not interested in being dicked down by 20 year olds. it's not the done thing and they don't have to prove their femininity and success with a stud on their arm. plus no viagra for ladies afaik, possible fire hazard.





HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> What the fuck. Stop posting skeletors.
> 
> How many old dude you see fucking some 20 old broad compared to say old hags fucking hot studs.
> 
> ...



Exactly, as the above poster said young women having sex with sugar daddies are just in it for the money. It's not a relationship, it's an arrangement. The women aren't being pursued for anything other than a shallow thrill, that's not something to be proud of. These sorts of arrangements don't last long because the woman eventually thinks of her own sexual needs to have a young man like herself. 

Men who can relate to a sexually mature woman past 40, 50, 60, and above, can maintain long term relationships with women as they age

Older women don't want to be fucking young studs because most women out live their husbands and enjoy retirement not cleaning up after a man anymore. Men are a cleaning burden! I hear it all the time!


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 20, 2020)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> dumb woman shit



shut up cunt


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Jul 20, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> shut up cunt


 
Sounds like you have a bruised male ego. Go get a tissue for that tantrum from your mama


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jul 20, 2020)

Never, lmao.

As women age, we become less attractive and attracting mates becomes more difficult. However, it never comes close to being impossible.


HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> What the fuck. Stop posting skeletors.
> 
> How many old dude you see fucking some 20 old broad compared to say old hags fucking hot studs.
> 
> ...


That's because after menopause, women's sex drive goes down. Old hags could probably fuck studs if they cared, men are not picky when it comes to vaginas.



Seed Pod Tits said:


> Just googled Elvira she is looking great. I'd say it is the hair and cheekbones but a similar combo hasn't helped Cher.


Holy shit, she looks half her age.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 20, 2020)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> I'm a stupid noisy cunt


yes that's what I just got through saying, fuck sake women never fucking listen

every time you talk I think your mouth would be better used to suck a cock, every time you type I think your hands would be better used to scrub a floor


----------



## DrunkenDozing (Jul 20, 2020)

Well, menopause. That is about as clear of a door shutting as you can have. Sex drive goes down, fertility is off for good and by that time it's all downhill from there when it comes to sexiness.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Jul 20, 2020)

It really depends on a woman's lifestyle and genetics. Layabouts and party girls tend to look worse at 30 to 35 than an active woman or happy wife at 40 or 50.

Biologically the answer is menopause. Women look worse to young men near, during, and after menopause when compared to younger women. 
Colloquially the answer is whenever a long-term party girl has trouble securing a partner for the night.


Men also have an expiry date, but it's a lot more dependent on wealth, status, and health than a hardwired reproductive shutdown. Established man in his 40s who keeps active and eats right is a better option to women than the lazy, broke, 20 year old doomer that smokes 2 packs a week, personality not accounted for.


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Jul 20, 2020)

16


----------



## Pope Fucker (Jul 20, 2020)

Women hit the wall when they reach menopause but not all men should be allowed to breed.


----------



## Liber Pater (Jul 20, 2020)

I suppose it depends on how hard they are thrown


----------



## What is the fuck? (Jul 20, 2020)

The amount of White Knights in this thread is quite impressive. Like, chill down, simps, women are not as sacred as you think.


----------



## Junkail (Jul 20, 2020)

What is the fuck? said:


> The amount of White Knights in this thread is quite impressive. Like, chill down, simps, women are not as sacred as you think.


I blame @TamarYaelBatYah .



TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Men who can relate to a sexually mature woman past 40, 50, 60, and above, can maintain long term relationships with women as they age


You do not know enough about men to make that statement.


----------



## MasterBaiter (Jul 20, 2020)

depends really on the genes, how often they tan and how well they take care of themselves , I am  32 soon but i hit the genetic jackpot and didn't gained  weight in my 20s . I can still use the clothes i bought in my 20s. Got boyfriend whos 23 and has a his own place and can't keep his hands of me. That wall that men constantly mentioned dissapears if you can shop normal sizes, dont fucking tan and avoid the sun like a vampire and have a dating strategy .


----------



## BOONES (Jul 20, 2020)

CatParty said:


> Who are some hot 70+ women


I'd do Betty white out of respect if she asked me too.


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Jul 20, 2020)

Junkail said:


> You do not know enough about men to make that statement



To the contrary 










						Book Review of "Misogyny: The World's Oldest Prejudice"
					

A review of J. Holland's non-fiction title "Misogyny". A historical outline of the history of prejudice against women and how it influenced religious thought



					www.academia.edu
				










Mr. Skeltal said:


> It really depends on a woman's lifestyle and genetics. Layabouts and party girls tend to look worse at 30 to 35 than an active woman or happy wife at 40 or 50.
> 
> Biologically the answer is menopause. Women look worse to young men near, during, and after menopause when compared to younger women.
> Colloquially the answer is whenever a long-term party girl has trouble securing a partner for the night.
> ...



Men can be just as evaluated according to their ability to get their dick up on a daily basis, that's why 35 year old women don't choose 60 year old men 

Nobody "expires".  The very notion is morally disgusting and quite Narcissistic


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 20, 2020)

You know you're on an incel thread when 45 isn't even an option


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jul 20, 2020)

Otterly said:


> It’s not so bad until you hit 40. The data on fertility drop is based on some random French peasants from over 300 years ago. You’re still 80% ish likely to get knocked up in a year at that age.  You’re still more likely to have a healthy kid than not in your mid thirties. The risks start stacking up but they’re fairly small to begin with so it’s not until late 30s on you start getting significant risks and lower fertility. I think back in the day you’d just have kids until you wore out. Nowadays in wealthy areas the mean age of first time mums is really high.


This is true. My great-grandmother got married and started having children in her early 20s (as was typical back in those days), but she kept having children well into her 40s. I don't think all of them survived to adulthood, but there's a big age gap between some of the ones that did.


The Real SVP said:


> 17


Apparently, a certain someone agrees with you:






He can't keep getting away with it!


----------



## Junkail (Jul 20, 2020)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> To the contrary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, you have the writing level of a middle schooler. Also, you didn't actually review the book as much as you summarized its contents. If anything, this proves that you don't know much about anything in general.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jul 20, 2020)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/actors-who-aged-well.65978/
		

Relevant thread.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 20, 2020)

If they're wearing makeup, they've already hit it.

If they got plastic surgery, the wall came up to them in the womb.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jul 20, 2020)

beautiful person said:


> Do men hit the wall


No! Men become rugged.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Jul 20, 2020)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Men can be just as evaluated according to their ability to get their dick up on a daily basis, that's why 35 year old women don't choose 60 year old men
> 
> Nobody "expires".  The very notion is morally disgusting and quite Narcissistic



Chronic erectile dysfunction can be considered a wall for men, I'd agree with that. 

I disagree that people don't have an expiry date when it comes to reproduction. Nature sets a hard or functional limit on how long a person can naturally contribute to a pregnancy. If the goal for a young man or woman is to start a family then there are hard set walls. 

I will still contend that once a hardcore party girl has trouble getting men on demand she is colloquially "past her prime" and thus has hit the wall.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jul 20, 2020)

Junkail said:


> Is this actually a honeypot thread specifically for boxershorts47?


The boxershorts47 thread is boxershorts47's honeypot.



Mr. Skeltal said:


> Chronic erectile dysfunction can be considered a wall for men, I'd agree with that.
> 
> I disagree that people don't have an expiry date when it comes to reproduction. Nature sets a hard or functional limit on how long a person can naturally contribute to a pregnancy. If the goal for a young man or woman is to start a family then there are hard set walls.
> 
> I will still contend that once a hardcore party girl has trouble getting men on demand she is colloquially "past her prime" and thus has hit the wall.


The wall tends to be a lot harder for women and a lot softer for men. Make your sex jokes about that as you will. Once a woman starts menopause, she can't get pregnant. Her fertility tanks quite a few years before that in fact, but at some point she just can't. As has been shown earlier in this thread, older men increase the chance of birth defects and mental problems so it's a bad idea, but it's still possible for men to get women pregnant at a hundred years old and have a more or less healthy kid, and it has happened (generally these days you see this crop up occasionally in places like India and the Middle East). That's why there tends to be less of a negative correlation in women between age and what they find attractive. That's not to say that there isn't still a correlation, but it's definitely a lot more pronounced among men.

If you let yourself go as you get older and come to resemble a wrinkly garbage back like so many people do, you're not going to be looking particularly sexy for either though.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Jul 20, 2020)

I’m 22 and I’m already resigned to catladydom, so I’d say if you haven’t had sex by the time you’ve graduated college, you’re over and should go be a nun.


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Jul 20, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> Once a woman starts menopause, she can't get pregnant. Her fertility tanks



And then she becomes a Cougar ...for men who don't want anymore children or none at all


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jul 20, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> The boxershorts47 thread is boxershorts47's honeypot.
> 
> 
> The wall tends to be a lot harder for women and a lot softer for men. Make your sex jokes about that as you will. Once a woman starts menopause, she can't get pregnant. Her fertility tanks quite a few years before that in fact, but at some point she just can't. As has been shown earlier in this thread, older men increase the chance of birth defects and mental problems so it's a bad idea, but it's still possible for men to get women pregnant at a hundred years old and have a more or less healthy kid, and it has happened (generally these days you see this crop up occasionally in places like India and the Middle East). That's why there tends to be less of a negative correlation in women between age and what they find attractive. That's not to say that there isn't still a correlation, but it's definitely a lot more pronounced among men.
> ...


boxershorts47 would be like 14, over the hill.


----------



## Otterly (Jul 20, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> The wall tends to be a lot harder for women and a lot softer for men.


  This, alas, is true. Men age like cheese and women like milk. 

I also think there’s a point in your late thirties where you seem to find your friends setting down different paths. The ones who are still partying tend to age worse, and the women who’ve smoked and tanned suddenly look like ancient wrinkly monkeys. The ones who look after themselves fare a better but time gets us all in the end


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 20, 2020)

Princess Diana hit it at 36


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jul 20, 2020)

Otterly said:


> This, alas, is true. Men age like cheese and women like milk.
> 
> I also think there’s a point in your late thirties where you seem to find your friends setting down different paths. The ones who are still partying tend to age worse, and the women who’ve smoked and tanned suddenly look like ancient wrinkly monkeys. The ones who look after themselves fare a better but time gets us all in the end


While it does seem like fewer women age gracefully than men, it's far from universal. I will say that working out makes a _big_ difference, even among those who aren't genetically blessed. The problem with both men and women in the modern first world is that our diets are full of garbage and our lives are mostly sedentary so most people start to gradually devolve with time into a big androgynous sack of saggy skin that only appeals to the grossest degenerates.

I've also noticed that as I get older the age of the women I'm attracted to climbs too (not that I've completely outgrown attraction to women in their late teens/early twenties, but I appreciate fit and attractive women in their 30's, 40's, and so on a lot more, whereas as a teenager I generally found women who were too close to the menopause line kind of gross). Which I'm pretty sure is the healthy norm.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 20, 2020)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> I’m 22 and I’m already resigned to catladydom, so I’d say if you haven’t had sex by the time you’ve graduated college, you’re over and should go be a nun.



T--t--_twenty-two?_

You're resigning yourself to catladydom at _twenty-two _because you didn't manage to get used a guy anxious to "graduate" that you probably wouldn't have married?

Jeez... I don't know if your body hit the wall, but your mind sure did.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Jul 20, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> T--t--_twenty-two?_
> 
> You're resigning yourself to catladydom at _twenty-two _because you didn't manage to get used a guy anxious to "graduate" that you probably wouldn't have married?
> 
> Jeez... I don't know if your body hit the wall, but your mind sure did.


I feel like at 22 if you tell someone you’re a virgin you’ll be looked at as an undesirable freak. There must be a reason why you’re unwanted. 

I’m pretty sure this is how everyone thinks. Plus when you’re straight you can say you’re waiting for marriage but when you’re a lesbian (me) you’re just a loser.


----------



## Junkail (Jul 20, 2020)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> I feel like at 22 if you tell someone you’re a virgin you’ll be looked at as an undesirable freak. There must be a reason why you’re unwanted. View attachment 1461435
> I’m pretty sure this is how everyone thinks. Plus when you’re straight you can say you’re waiting for marriage but when you’re a lesbian (me) you’re just a loser.


I think you're a little too hard on yourself. There's nothing wrong with being a virgin, because it sure beats getting an STI from fucking every John on the block.


----------



## What is the fuck? (Jul 20, 2020)

TendieMan said:


> You know you're on an incel thread when 45 isn't even an option


You know you're on a cuckold, simp website when you openly call the op an incel, simply because he is discussing at what age men should stop dating women, and get an overwhelming support from other users here. The more you discuss women not in a way of some worship, the more Kiwi Farms users get butthurt from this, they are simply not self-aware of their imposing censorship at other users who have different opinions. What is the difference between you and feminazis you allegedly "hate"? You can't even stand a someone's personal taste on dating with women, moreover, you point out the mental or physical disabilities of this person, that's literally what radical feminists and leftists love to do. I know it's pointless to argue with a group of people who have been brainwashed to treat women as someone who is more special and valuable than men since their very childhood (and please, don't say me it's not like this, you and many others do know it's true), and people will just mock me and call an incel, MGTOW, etc, even if I personally don't like them at all, but I don't lose anything from that. A mental slave will throw away an autistic sticker, a smart person will appreciate my message in an adequate way, even though so far telling Kiwis that women are not sacred as they think is as risky as telling the incels that they are sexual predators and shauvinists.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 20, 2020)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> I feel like at 22 if you tell someone you’re a virgin you’ll be looked at as an undesirable freak.



If they feel that way, it's because they're shallow and deficient.



Crunchy Leaf said:


> There must be a reason why you’re unwanted.



Perhaps you prowl in the wrong places? Perhaps you inadvertently project as marriage material among people who have no such aspirations even if they can appreciate your value as a partner? You could in fact suffer from deficiencies that ought to be addressed, but there's a lot of reasons why you haven't found someone that wants you, and many of them don't have to do with _you_. Furthermore, equating someone wanting to have sex with you with being wanted is just silly-- I mean, sure, they may want _something_ from you (i.e. your body, for a time), but that doesn't entail that they want _you._



Junkail said:


> I think you're a little too hard on yourself. There's nothing wrong with being a virgin, because it sure beats getting an STI from fucking every John on the block.



Or in her case, every Joan on the block.


----------



## Junkail (Jul 20, 2020)

What is the fuck? said:


> You know you're on a cuckold, simp website when you openly call the op an incel, simply because he is discussing at what age men should stop dating women, and get an overwhelming support from other users here. The more you discuss women not in a way of some worship, the more Kiwi Farms users get butthurt from this, they are simply not self-aware of their imposing censorship at other users who have different opinions. What is the difference between you and feminazis you allegedly "hate"? You can't even stand a someone's personal taste on dating with women, moreover, you point out the mental or physical disabilities of this person, that's literally what radical feminists and leftists love to do. I know it's pointless to argue with a group of people who have been brainwashed to treat women as someone who is more special and valuable than men since their very childhood (and please, don't say me it's not like this, you and many others do know it's true), and people will just mock me and call an incel, MGTOW, etc, even if I personally don't like them at all, but I don't lose anything from that. A mental slave will throw away an autistic sticker, a smart person will appreciate my message in an adequate way, even though so far telling Kiwis that women are not sacred as they think is as risky as telling the incels that they are sexual predators and shauvinists.


Lol calm down.


----------



## What is the fuck? (Jul 20, 2020)

Junkail said:


> Lol calm down.


What was exactly mad about the message I wrote? Having a different opinion doesn't make automatically me mad, you know.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Jul 20, 2020)

How much is that women over 30 who are unpartnered are more likely to be single moms? I see this all the time on r/WhereHaveAllTheGoodMenGone or whatever that sub is called.


----------



## What is the fuck? (Jul 20, 2020)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> How much is that women over 30 who are unpartnered are more likely to be single moms? I see this all the time on r/WhereHaveAllTheGoodMenGone or whatever that sub is called.


These single mothers are also the parents of the majority of Kiwi Farms users


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Jul 20, 2020)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> I feel like at 22 if you tell someone you’re a virgin you’ll be looked at as an undesirable freak. There must be a reason why you’re unwanted. View attachment 1461435
> I’m pretty sure this is how everyone thinks. Plus when you’re straight you can say you’re waiting for marriage but when you’re a lesbian (me) you’re just a loser.


Men worth marrying are actually seeking a more virginal woman instead of a former carousel rider.
Nothing wrong with waiting if you're actually trying to find a proper spouse.

The lesbian angle is a spanner in the works, but if someone is so shallow as to write you off for being a virgin are they really worth your time?


----------



## Stoneheart (Jul 20, 2020)

It depends on genes and lifestyle...
Doro is still hot, not as hot as 20 years ago, but still above average even in her mid 50s...


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 20, 2020)

What is the fuck? said:


> You know you're on a cuckold, simp website when you openly call the op an incel, simply because he is discussing at what age men should stop dating women, and get an overwhelming support from other users here. The more you discuss women not in a way of some worship, the more Kiwi Farms users get butthurt from this, they are simply not self-aware of their imposing censorship at other users who have different opinions. What is the difference between you and feminazis you allegedly "hate"? You can't even stand a someone's personal taste on dating with women, moreover, you point out the mental or physical disabilities of this person, that's literally what radical feminists and leftists love to do. I know it's pointless to argue with a group of people who have been brainwashed to treat women as someone who is more special and valuable than men since their very childhood (and please, don't say me it's not like this, you and many others do know it's true), and people will just mock me and call an incel, MGTOW, etc, even if I personally don't like them at all, but I don't lose anything from that. A mental slave will throw away an autistic sticker, a smart person will appreciate my message in an adequate way, even though so far telling Kiwis that women are not sacred as they think is as risky as telling the incels that they are sexual predators and shauvinists.



I get it, I get it. You like dick. Don't need to be in everyone's face about it.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 21, 2020)

Same age their vision gets worse


----------



## Junkail (Jul 21, 2020)

What is the fuck? said:


> What was exactly mad about the message I wrote? Having a different opinion doesn't make automatically me mad, you know.


This. You don't come into a den of kiwis, shit on their turf and expect to come out alive, do you?


What is the fuck? said:


> These single mothers are also the parents of the majority of Kiwi Farms users


----------



## schizoid PD (Jul 21, 2020)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> It really depends on a woman's lifestyle and genetics. Layabouts and party girls tend to look worse at 30 to 35 than an active woman or happy wife at 40 or 50.
> 
> Biologically the answer is menopause. Women look worse to young men near, during, and after menopause when compared to younger women.
> Colloquially the answer is whenever a long-term party girl has trouble securing a partner for the night.
> ...



I'd heavily agree with this.  Womens "market value" strongly correlates to her perceived youthfulness, with can be actual youth, or genetics that are predisposed towards youthful features.  Typically Asians have this area on lockdown.  But cosmetics and surgery can help.






For Men his "market value" complicated because his market value isn't as strongly correlated to appearance.  But moreso to the ability to provide and be successful with things like perceived security (muscles, height, and confidence)

If most Men saw this guy who was a millionaire celebrity bodybuilder, guys would just turn around and leave.  You've got no chance in such an environment.





If you are a mentally ill loner, then, I'm sorry... a man that provides nothing, virtually is nothing.   Perhaps its why you see mentally ill men shooting up places. Negative status is at least some status.


----------



## LazloChalos (Jul 21, 2020)

schizoid PD said:


> I'd heavily agree with this. Womens "market value" strongly correlates to her perceived youthfulness, with can be actual youth, or genetics that are predisposed towards youthful features. Typically Asians have this area on lockdown. But cosmetics and surgery can help.


I'd say society and upbringing also plays a part, while not exlusive to asian they do show substantial interest in health, appareance and self respect. Hardly any of them get tattoos or odd piercings which is always a plus.

This of course only comes to play with nationals, once they americanize they may slip into the "damaged goods" section if not careful.


----------



## Junkail (Jul 21, 2020)

Getting tard comed said:


> It's almost like men and women aren't looking for the same things in a romantic partner, and value physical attractiveness differently.


You're not wrong. Granted this study was done by mostly white people, but it still shows that men and women prefer very different things.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jul 21, 2020)

Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 said:


> When their bank account reads $0


The same applies to women. See: Nigerian princes who spend years flirting with wrinkly old hags for a profit. Women who get with men just for their money are just the IRL version of romance scammers.



What is the fuck? said:


> You know you're on a cuckold, simp website when you openly call the op an incel, simply because he is discussing at what age men should stop dating women, and get an overwhelming support from other users here. The more you discuss women not in a way of some worship, the more Kiwi Farms users get butthurt from this, they are simply not self-aware of their imposing censorship at other users who have different opinions. What is the difference between you and feminazis you allegedly "hate"? You can't even stand a someone's personal taste on dating with women, moreover, you point out the mental or physical disabilities of this person, that's literally what radical feminists and leftists love to do. I know it's pointless to argue with a group of people who have been brainwashed to treat women as someone who is more special and valuable than men since their very childhood (and please, don't say me it's not like this, you and many others do know it's true), and people will just mock me and call an incel, MGTOW, etc, even if I personally don't like them at all, but I don't lose anything from that. A mental slave will throw away an autistic sticker, a smart person will appreciate my message in an adequate way, even though so far telling Kiwis that women are not sacred as they think is as risky as telling the incels that they are sexual predators and shauvinists.


Protip: if you have to announce you're a big strong boy who doesn't worship women, it probably means you worship women. I'm getting some POWERFUL simp vibes from this post.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 21, 2020)

If one has poor eyesight, one could hit a wall at any age. One could be walking along, and then BAM! - unexpected brick wall!


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm gonna guess that for most people actually posting seriously in this garbage fire of a thread that the age at which a woman becomes unfuckable is a purely academic question.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Jul 21, 2020)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> I feel like at 22 if you tell someone you’re a virgin you’ll be looked at as an undesirable freak. There must be a reason why you’re unwanted.


Well, I am 28 and you can guess the reason, but I haven't given up and neither should you!

Also, if you lived closer, you could have dated my bestie, she is really nice.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 21, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Protip: if you have to announce you're a big strong boy who doesn't worship women, it probably means you worship women. I'm getting some POWERFUL simp vibes from this post.


He's just bitter he sent his stimulus check to some twitch thot and she didn't show bobs and vagene


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 22, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> If one has poor eyesight, one could hit a wall at any age. One could be walking along, and then BAM! - unexpected brick wall!


I hate it when I lose my glasses. it's like all the time I lose them I literally hit a wall.


----------



## Idiotron (Jul 22, 2020)

Depends on the woman.
I've got this FWB who will be 38 later this year and she's crazy hot because she takes care of herself properly.
Healthy diet, lots of regular exercise, proper amount of sleep, as little stress as possible.

Also, as a fan of equality, I urge dudes to look in the mirror before complaining about women's looks.
A lot of the ones who bitch about the wall the most are the ones who hit the wall on their way out of the birth canal.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 22, 2020)

Idiotron said:


> Depends on the woman.
> I've got this FWB who will be 38 later this year and she's crazy hot because she takes care of herself properly.
> Healthy diet, lots of regular exercise, proper amount of sleep, as little stress as possible.
> 
> ...


yeah this times 100. I lucked out and even at 26 I look perpetually sixteen.


----------



## xKaz (Jul 22, 2020)

When they hit puberty


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jul 22, 2020)

What is the fuck? said:


> blah blah blah... I have never been naked in the company of a woman. etc.


Oh, it's you again.  Cope harder, blueballs.


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 22, 2020)

It depends on the individual woman. I have seen women in their 40s who are drop-dead beautiful, and women in their 20s who look like dried leather.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Jul 22, 2020)

30 and 35 comprise 85% of the votes
you guys are way to optimistic


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Jul 23, 2020)

schizoid PD said:


> I'd heavily agree with this.  Womens "market value" strongly correlates to her perceived youthfulness, with can be actual youth, or genetics that are predisposed towards youthful features.  Typically Asians have this area on lockdown.  But cosmetics and surgery can help.
> 
> View attachment 1462605
> 
> ...



Women like a man who can get their dick up still. It doesn't matter how much money he has.



Junkail said:


> You're not wrong. Granted this study was done by mostly white people, but it still shows that men and women prefer very different things.
> View attachment 1462670
> View attachment 1462671



Yeah, I heard a black man once say white men only like skinny girls with flat butts because they resemble men


----------



## SS Reichsmarshall (Jul 23, 2020)

"The wall" is cope for guys who aren't chad to pat themselves on the back and think there will be some commeupance for all the women that rejected them throughout life. MGTOW is really Men Sent their own way because of their looks or autism. News flash: women have infinitely higher biological value than men and dating apps have made hypergamy go completely out of control. The wall is a lie. In 2020 women just need to exist, whereas a man has to be at least a 7/10, otherwise its over.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.huffpost.com/us/entry/7570770/amp
https://987theshark.com/2019/03/29/...-claims-she-has-never-been-rejected-by-a-man/
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...ke-Tinder-profile-man-assumes-easy-dates.html


----------



## schizoid PD (Jul 23, 2020)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Women like a man who can get their dick up still. It doesn't matter how much money he has.



That's why, when I went to clean up an old politicians house, it was full of empty packets of viagra.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (May 12, 2021)

Whatever age Mila Kunis is now


----------



## ThatOneAsshole (Aug 1, 2022)

Depends on the woman. Some women I have seen in their 50's really hold up.


----------



## PaleTay (Aug 2, 2022)

Many by 20, most by 25. Most don't look after themselves and that's when they really start falling apart. Not even just partying, but the ones who don't workout regularly and "try to eat healthy".


----------



## Captain Syrup (Aug 3, 2022)

Not to sound like a frogposter but I've noticed that childless women in their 30's start to lose their fucking minds


----------



## ThatGuyWhoLikes The Chili (Aug 4, 2022)

SS Reichsmarshall said:


> "The wall" is cope for guys who aren't chad to pat themselves on the back and think there will be some commeupance for all the women that rejected them throughout life. MGTOW is really Men Sent their own way because of their looks or autism. News flash: women have infinitely higher biological value than men and dating apps have made hypergamy go completely out of control. The wall is a lie. In 2020 women just need to exist, whereas a man has to be at least a 7/10, otherwise its over.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.huffpost.com/us/entry/7570770/amp
> https://987theshark.com/2019/03/29/...-claims-she-has-never-been-rejected-by-a-man/
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...ke-Tinder-profile-man-assumes-easy-dates.html


This is really the only correct answer, especially since enough men WILL eventually get desperate enough and settle for less anyway after spending weeks or months on whatever dating app they are on with 0 to 1 matches a month.
All of the ugliest girls I went to school with are all either happily married, or have multiple kids now with 1 or more baby daddies, so even if they have "hit the wall" it doesn't really matter as they have procreated multiple times and or have fulfilled their biological need. Meanwhile all the ugliest dudes I went to school with are firmly in their 30's still holding out hope for their dream girl or have "gone their own way".
The wall is fiction unless you are a 10/10 Chad who can afford to pick and chose, or you are one of those 2/10 virgins who sees a girl who is 8/10 and says to himself "gross she has crows feet at 28 years old" despite the fact that she would have never even dreamt of fucking you now, let alone at whatever your """prime""" was.


----------



## The Great Milenko (Aug 4, 2022)

Nick Gars said:


> Biologically, around 40. Women older than that can still be amazing though, plus they don't come with all the bs younger women do.


It's just a different kind of BS especially for those who do have their shit together and STILL want a man to be the bread winner.


----------



## Vril-Dame vom Aldebaran (Aug 4, 2022)

JamesFargo said:


> Not to sound like a frogposter but I've noticed that childless women in their 30's start to lose their fucking minds



I guess that explains my kooky worlview then.


----------



## TheRedChair (Aug 4, 2022)

Hmmm I'm going to say that does depend on genetics, environmental, and social issues. 
My grandfather was plowing my step grandfather and they were in their mid 80's. They actually look real good for their age.  

It makes me smile a bit remembering what happened, but I have see some ladies who have aged with grace.


----------



## Skitarii (Aug 4, 2022)

When I throw them into one


----------



## Naturally (Aug 4, 2022)

Part of hitting the wall seems to be women in their 30s or higher who keep trying to come across as a woman in her 20s, and thinking they can do it purely with attitude and positive/delusional thinking and not staying in shape or dressing well. Men seem to figure that out faster, usually.

Also do people really think "hitting the wall" means "become completely unfuckable to anyone"? It just means declining appearance and overall desirability. Lower those standards enough and you'll find yourself at least a fuck, possibly a "partner" no matter what.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Aug 4, 2022)

Your average white women is visibly past her best at 25 or so. It's a rare case when she gets to 30 and the springs in her tits haven't gone. 

Asian, 30+

Black, lost causes from 18 or so. 

Latinas, huge variance depending on region/country. Some look amazing into their 30s, others look like meth addicts at 21.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 4, 2022)

Not going into personal preferences but I will dive into my scientific work here. When do women subconsciously think that they peak? What age do they desire to project physically? Mostly for vanity but there might be a biological component to this, idk, should probably look into it because I got a grant for this shit. Anyway, this can not be answered by interviews, it can only be answered by observation of habits and behavior over time.

The answer is the ideal 24. Don't know why. The younger tries to look older, the older tries to look younger, they both converge at the idea of a natty 24.

edit: That's not my opinion though, that's just what current science shows.


----------



## K-Hole (Aug 4, 2022)

Some women don't hit the wall until their late 50's. Though that is rare. Some, not until their late 40's. And yeah, huwhyte women do tend to fair quite well especially if they have looked after themelves. Having good looks means having an easier life on the whole. I saw some 'girls' that hit the wall at fucking 19 - decent looking girls from school - but caught up in a bad relationship - drugs/booze/domestic abuse/stress. 

Black women do hold it quite well. "Black don't crack" is a thing. But then again, it depends. How much of a fat sheboon were they before? Nice looking black women who look after themselves can easy reach 40 before they hit the wall. Look at Grace Jones. That bitch held it up to her early 60's.

Fuck knows what happened to Spanish women. Portuguese women. They hit the wall pre-25 sometimes as has been noted. Hearts of Gold. Great cooks. Superb mothers for your child. But bad genetics. Shame really.

Keep in mind not everyone wants to fuck an 18 year old girl. A lot of men like women in their late thirties, early forties. Hell, I know some twisted bastards that like 'em in their  50's and 60's. I also know some very sick men that want women in their 70's,80's and 90's. But let's not go there. 

Unless you are a disturbed individual, then the 50's is a cutoff point. Even then, the female of the species will need to have superior genetics, and an easy life and the good sense to have looked after herself. That puts them in maybe 1-2 percent of the female population.

Everyone grows old. Everyone hits the wall. It's ok. Be a nice person with a pleasant and giving personality and good things will come your way. Being a real life sex/fuck/doll only goes so far. Most women work this out soon enough and that is why they marry Harry B. Dependable rather than Chad Thunder-Cockstick!

They aren't as stupid as they look.

Which is a shame, really. 

The human race propagates, all the same.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Aug 4, 2022)

This is by far the saddest ''walling'' for me


----------



## ForgedBlades (Aug 4, 2022)

*survives Dan Schneider and goes over the wall clean in you're path*

Truly the one true goddess. We don't deserve her.


----------



## Skitarii (Aug 4, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> Look at Grace Jones




I'd rather not...


----------

